# 1st annual Gut Pile ice fishing derby.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The Gut Pile is hosting the first annual ice fishing derby. Only 49 spots were available. 12 have already been filled. Entrance fee is only $10, and the derby lasts all winter.

Fish when you want to, just take pictures with your fish next to a tape measurer, on the ice, next to the required item, proving the fish was taken this year.

Each contestant will enter pictures of their 2 biggest trout of each species. There will be prizes for each species of trout, and over all length.

Read all about the rules and regulations in this link.http://thegutpile.net/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=714

Should be lots of fun. The derby has followed all the DWR's rules and regulations.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just so everyone knows, I wasn't just a douche bag and posted this without petersons permission. I got the O.K. from the big man himself.

Thanks again, Pete.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm on it-even though I can't seem to catch any on ice. We'll have to plan some trips up/get togethers with those who entered once the lakes start freezing-you know bragging rights for a day. :twisted:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

REPETER said:


> I'm on it-even though I can't seem to catch any on ice. We'll have to plan some trips up/get togethers with those who entered once the lakes start freezing-you know bragging rights for a day. :twisted:


I'm in. I'll buy the beer. **** I cant wait. With this cold we should be ice fishing as early as monday. :lol:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice, I prefer Pabst-I'll bring the firewater. I hope others get as excited as I am about this contest. Actually, I'm just hoping that I'll be able to catch 2 fish of the same species regardless of size. :lol:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

REPETER said:


> Nice,* I prefer Pabst*-I'll bring the firewater. I hope others get as excited as I am about this contest. Actually, I'm just hoping that I'll be able to catch 2 fish of the same species regardless of size. :lol:


Holy schnikies someone that speaks my language! Gotta love the PBR especially if you can find it on tap.

Already in on the comp. Should make for a great winter-

P.S.- If any of my fishing crew is reading this you all suck (you know who you are)! Sign up now


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think he's talking to you puddles. and McFishin. 

PBR really sucks by the way. What the hell is wrong with you two? It's almost as bad as MGD! :?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

You've realy got to be sh___ing me right? it's like the nectar of the god's :wink: 

I think you figured out who I was quacking at fixed- cept not mcfishin he's a big fat jerk!


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

He and I are ten feet from each other working together. Ya i'm in and gonna stomp your a$$ in the comp. this year Poops. Better bring lots to drink thats all you will be doing.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I think he's talking to you puddles. and McFishin.
> 
> PBR really sucks by the way. What the hell is wrong with you two? It's almost as bad as MGD! :?


PBR me ASAP! Let me guess Bud? the only beer you can still pronounce after a night of heavy drinking :wink: That stuff is poison-gives me a headache ever single time no matter how much I drink.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

MMMMh Bud. How'd you guess. I like black velvet a lot too!


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

REPETER said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > I think he's talking to you puddles. and McFishin.
> ...


hence the reason i stick to crown royal with an occasional coors light


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Now that I'm in, you guys better watch out. I'll have you all know that I'm a seasoned ice fishing veteran and I don't even bother taking pictures of trout under 25 inches because I catch so many of those dinks. 

:wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Only 33 spots now. We're planning a fish lake Ice fishing get together. Poo Pie said he'll give loans to cover your $10 entrance fee. :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am in, so stevo, greenguy, nibble nuts, & holman my money is there for the taking so sign up! Plus I think this will get me outside more...


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Only 33 spots now. We're planning a fish lake Ice fishing get together. Poo Pie said he'll give loans to cover your $10 entrance fee. :lol:


Yup, I guess I did, didn't I?


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I am in, so stevo, greenguy, nibble nuts, & holman my money is there for the taking so sign up! Plus I think this will get me outside more...


I was going to say if Orvis does it Im in. Well I saw this, and now Im signed up.

The only bummer is I will have no competition. :mrgreen:

I'm digging the idea of a Fish Lake get together. I would love to fish with Poo Pie, and puddles after some of there posts last year. This will be a fun competition.

Come on everyone who hasnt signed up. Still plenty of spots. Plus it will make the season funner. If thats possibe!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Down to 29 spots.

Is there anybody who's thinking about it, but the paypal thing scares them. I assure you it easy. If I can do it anyone can. P.m. and I can help. If your absolutely against that we can go another route.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

I signed up. Trouts only tourny is what I am talking about! Come on people - sign up and get some fresh air this winter!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The deadline to sign up is Nov 15 so if you're a procrastinator better hurry.

On a side note, when is spelled procrastinator that was all me baby. :lol: No red line under it and help from firefox.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> The deadline to sign up is Nov 15 so if you're a procrastinator better hurry.
> 
> On a side note, when *is* spelled procrastinator that was all me baby. :lol: No red line under it and help from firefox.


Nice fixed- but when you spelled is, were you trying to spell I? No red line under that either I see.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> [quote="fixed blade":2ek5rk2d]The deadline to sign up is Nov 15 so if you're a procrastinator better hurry.
> 
> On a side note, when *is* spelled procrastinator that was all me baby. :lol: No red line under it and help from firefox.


Nice fixed- but when you spelled is, were you trying to spell I? No red line under that either I see.[/quote:2ek5rk2d]

**** it. :lol: Spellings hard


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I am in, so stevo, greenguy, nibble nuts, & holman my money is there for the taking so sign up! Plus I think this will get me outside more...


Im signed up man, why dont you just give me your ten bucks this Sat and save some hassle :wink: Cant wait for the hard deck!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just signed up. I had to take out a loan. hey Poo Pie can you spot me another 20, for some wranglers? :lol:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

You betcha! If your bulge isn't too big you can just borrow some of mine :wink:


----------

